# How does a former staff manage to post in my thread RIGHT before it's locked?



## CeeDee (Apr 1, 2016)

It's not really "former" staff if you still get to power abuse.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2016)

Best Answer: By locking the post, and then posting in it
It's not power abuse if you're taking out the trash.


----------



## cerenall101 (Apr 1, 2016)

oh well https://goo.gl/HKsIvc may teach


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2016)

I can lock my own threads and I am not even GBAtemp staff. Git retk scrub!


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 1, 2016)

@Vulpes Abnocto - what I mean by that is if you're no longer a site staff, the  why do you still get staff powers? Is it something seperate?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2016)

We come back and assist when we have time or the need arises. 
The staff powers are more limited, but we can solve smaller problems such as the proliferation of unfunny April Fools threads.


----------



## funnystory (Apr 1, 2016)

it's not even just staff that like to abuse,it is a large percentage of the member base. People seem to think by acting like assholes they will be promoted to staff and it just doesn't work like that.


----------



## dice (Dec 31, 2016)

@CeeDee - Late reply but better late than never.

I think it's better to think of "former staff" as "inactive staff".
In my case I'm not online often enough to be considered active, but when I am online - there's no harm in me being able to step in.
This is something that I requested, so I would think that this isn't something all former staff can do (moderate).


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 31, 2016)

so "inactive" staff members are a little like off-duty cops?


----------



## Viri (Dec 31, 2016)

lol?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 1, 2017)

You have a problem with former staff having modship powers? Just because they have lives and don't necessarily have the time to moderate on a daily basis doesn't mean that they’re incapable to do so when they see threads that go against the rules of conduct. You should be more concerned with posting threads that don't have to get locked than with who locks them. I'm not a mod either and I'll happily close threads that are against the rules board - it's not abuse of power. It would be abuse of power if a thread got locked for an arbitrary reason.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 1, 2017)

@foxi4
I really don't have an issue with it anymore, especially considering how old the question is. I was just confused at the time why users titled "former staff" still had staff abilities.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 1, 2017)

I guess they're trusted enough to have them, they're like retired cops.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2017)

Most former staff members retain all of the powers and tools that they had as staff members. They are basically inactive staff members, but can still be called upon to help the current staff.


----------

